# NEED HELP with a Womans Chi mix



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a lady that I know on an online yardsale forum of mine. She has dogs that she has rescued and one of them is a Chi/Pug mix, spayed female that is 7 yrs old. She is in a panic as she does not have the money to take her dog to the vet and she is selling about everything she owns to be able to take her. She has hit some hard times. She gave me the symptoms belows so I am hoping that someone may no what is going on...

7 year old dog she is a chi pug mix fixed and shots update but in last couple weeks she is not acting right not moveing around much her bowels are not doing good etc i got up other day and there was poop in floor from her not much but was dark and slimy this morning it was white and crustie like it had been there for days but it hadn't she had done it in middle night some times she get down and go outside and pee or get some water i hardley ever see her eat also once or twice a day she will start to shake not like shake seizure like but in away yea its like that i also noticed that her back legs and hips want to go one way when she starts shakeing and her body and head is stiff also she squints her eyes it only lasts about 5 to 10 mins but it happens once or twice a day she went out last night and came back doing it then one day not many days ago i saw her on floor standing but her front paws where going side to side like she couldn't balance i can't afford a vet right now i have no money to my name u got any ideal or anyone that could help
its actually been about a month scents this started
some people said she may had a stroke not sure


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Could be seizures. Or she got into something. Or both. It kinda sounds like when Smoke got poisoned, though his seizures were much more pronounced. We think he got into some old snail poison that the previous gardner spred around the backyard before we moved in here. He also had uncontrolled bm's and the consistancy was off.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh wow, what a hard situation to be in. =( If she can't get her to the vet soon, it may be kinder for her to surrender to a rescue that can pay for the treatment. I know that's never an easy thing to tell someone; but surely she'll understand if it's in her dog's best interest if she can't provide it with the care it needs. 
Whatever it is sounds serious... and sadly even if she can raise the money to have the dog seen and evaluated she'll probably need treatment, possibly medications and follow up visits...
I hope I'm not coming across as mean... I just hate the thought of any animal suffering just because the owner can't afford medical care. We had given ourselves a deadline just for Julian's surgery, if we couldn't manage to raise the money we had a rescue lined up to take him. But that was for a 1k surgery. We still paid a lot for echocardiograms, medications, etc. and for him it's going to be a long-term investment with this guy... we're just grateful that we can afford to keep him. But if this chi mix has any kind of serious problem, it's possible it's going to be a similar case where she'll need ongoing treatment and the owner needs to ask herself if she has the resources to do that either.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

What I did with Smoke was video on my phone what the episode looked like and showed it to my vet. That cut out the need for a lot of diagnostic tests as she could see his seizure and start the Phenobarb right away. This may be a way for the lady to help cut costs. And take pictures of the poops to show the vet, too, as well as taking in a sample.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi what was said about takeing pics of his back legs barley moveing and his poops and sending to vet sounds like a discount is in order maybe he could put the little fellow on i think you said phenabarb to see if his condition changes i dont know anything on this matter but my prayers are with the worried owner and the little guy


----------

